# espero que llegaste / hayas llegado (preterit / subjuntivo)



## Bunicita

Hi everyone,

I'm interested to know how speakers of different dialects of Spanish would say "I hope you arrived to Montevideo safe and sound", when it is presumed that the person has already arrived, and I'm just trying to express my wish that the trip went well and off without a hitch. 

I've offered a few options below, and I'd be interested to know if any/all of these are used, and if so where. Also, if there are other variants, please do share!

1) *Espero que llegaste* a Montevideo sano y salvo.

2) *Espero que hayas llegado* a Montevideo sano y salvo.

3) *Espero que llegaras* a Montevideo sano y salvo.

Mil gracias,
Bunicita


----------



## Lurrezko

In my neck of the woods:



Bunicita said:


> 1) *Espero que llegaste* a Montevideo sano y salvo.
> 
> 2) *Espero que hayas llegado* a Montevideo sano y salvo. (today, yesterday, this week)
> 
> 3) *Espero que llegaras* a Montevideo sano y salvo. (last week/month)


----------



## SevenDays

In my use:
2) for a recent arrival
3) for a more distant arrival
1) doesn't feel natural to me; the nature of "espero" requires the subjunctive (for me).

Cheers


----------



## Bunicita

Thanks to both of you! For *SevenDays*, out of curiosity, what dialectal region are you from?


----------



## Rubpe19

Hi there! Personally, I don't think the first option is correct. On the other hand, although both the second and the third seem correct to me, I believe they have differente connotations: I would use number 2 if the event has just happened. Imagine, for example, that I'm on the phone with someone right after they have landed. In that case, I would use that option. However, if I were speaking about a more distant event in the past, I would definetely use the third option. For instance: «Espero que llegaras a Montevideo sano y salvo la semana pasada». Nonetheless, it's possible that other people have different opinions regarding the use. Regards!


----------



## Rubpe19

Oh, okay, I was quite slow, I see...


----------



## Bunicita

Thanks for your feedback! I'm looking for as many different perspectives as possible, so it's great to know on what points people agree, even if there's repetition.

By the way, *Rubpe19*, what regional dialect of Spanish do you speak?


----------



## SevenDays

Bunicita said:


> Thanks to both of you! For *SevenDays*, out of curiosity, what dialectal region are you from?



The dialectal region of the United States of Latin America ... But seriously, by now I've lived most of my life in the U.S., and my native tongue is Latin American Spanish (as opposed to Spanish from Spain)


----------



## Rubpe19

Well, I'm from Spain, more precisely from the Basque Country. I don't know whether the "Basque dialect" exists or not.


----------



## aleCcowaN

"Espero que llegaste" is _agramatical_. It causes a bump in our process of parsing.

The uses described by Lurrezko are almost exclusively from Spain. In _América_ 2 and 3 are set in the same time frame.


----------



## Cebolleta

SevenDays said:


> 2) for a recent arrival
> 3) for a more distant arrival
> 1) doesn't feel natural to me; the nature of "espero" requires the subjunctive (for me).





Lurrezko said:


> Bunicita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Espero que llegaste a Montevideo sano y salvo.
> 
> 2) Espero que hayas llegado a Montevideo sano y salvo. (today, yesterday, this week)
> 
> 3) Espero que llegaras a Montevideo sano y salvo. (last week/month)
Click to expand...



 I don't quite agree with SevenDays, and I am not sure about Lurrezko because of the examples he has chosen.

 Option 1 is definitely wrong. "Esperar" requires the subjunctive because it doesn't state something concrete. Instead, it shows an emotion, an uncertainity. 

 Options 2 and 3 are both possible. Yes, they are slightly different in meaning and yes, the difference is related to the time. However, this difference is not due to the absolute time, but to the subjective time. It is true that, more often than not, the subjective and the objective times coincide and then both Lurrezko and SevenDays are correct, but it is not necessarily so. 

 2) _Espero que hayas llegado [...]_. It uses a perfect tense --> I am talking about the same time frame I am: yesterday, this Friday, this month, this year.

 3) _Espero que llegaras [...]_. It uses a simple tense --> I am talking about a time frame previous to the one I am: yesterday, last Friday, last month, last year.

The times are subjective, and may vary depending on my present personal perspective. For example, "yesterday" in my exmples above.

Some periods of time require being in the same frame time though: if the action happened five minutes or two hours ago, option 2 would be the only possible.


----------



## nanel

Cebolleta, I think there's a regional difference. All the Spaniards who have posted in this thread, including myself, agree with you that the first one would be wrong in Spain (I'm from Madrid, Bunicita), but it seems to be right in other countries. It reminds me of "¡Qué bueno que viniste!" which Latin Americans use instead of "¡Qué bien que vinieras/hayas venido!" as we would say it around here, depending on the region.

Also, when describing option 2, you listed "yesterday" as the same time you're in. Didn't you mean "today"? Just saying 

Agreed on when to use option 2 and 3. Cebolleta explained it very clearly. But I seem to recall that the perfect tense (hayas llegado) isn't used in some regions, like Galicia, only the imperfect one (llegaras).


----------



## aleCcowaN

nanel said:


> It reminds me of "¡Qué bueno que viniste!" which Latin Americans use instead of "¡Qué bien que vinieras/hayas venido!" as we would say it around here, depending on the region.



"¡Qué bueno es que vinieras!" ---> "¡Qué bueno que viniste!

I wouldn't insert _a whole nother_ verb in "¡Qué bien que vinieras!" to turn it into: "¡Qué bien es que vinieras!" without risking to be punch in the face.


----------



## Cebolleta

nanel said:


> Cebolleta, I think there's a regional difference.



It seems so, although I don't know if it is only Spain <--> rest of the world or not. We have only one non-Spaniard informant in this thread thus far  



nanel said:


> Also, when describing option 2, you listed "yesterday" as the same time you're in. Didn't you mean "today"? Just saying



I wanted to contrast "this time" with "last time" but I didn't know how to make the same difference using "yesterday"; then I simply forgot to modify it. You are right in that "today" would have been a better choice in 2. But, just to make it clear to Bunicita: "yesterday" can be used in 2 and 3, taking into account my previous explanations.



nanel said:


> But I seem to recall that the perfect tense (hayas llegado) isn't used in some regions, like Galicia, only the imperfect one (llegaras).



You are right. In fact, not only in this case (subjunctive) but also in the indicative: the compound perfect tenses are not used in some regions, only the imperfect and the simple perfect. This is common in the northwestern regions of Spain: Galicia, León and Asturias.


----------



## Irma2011

Cebolleta said:


> I wanted to contrast "this time" with "last time" but I didn't know ho w to make the same difference using "yesterday"; then I simply forgot to modify it. You are right in that "today" would have been a better choice in 2. But, just to make it clear to Bunicita: "yesterday" can be used in 2 and 3, taking into account my previous explanations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't quite figure out what you mean by "contrast 'this time' with 'last time'". Anyway, 'yesterday', as nanel pointed out, belongs in option 3, not in 2 (the period is over).
> 
> And yes, Bunicita, we, Galician people, are not extremely fond of perfect tenses;  we like to keep the Latin forms alive and well.
Click to expand...


----------



## hubert145

nanel said:


> ...but it seems to be right in other countries.



"Espero que llegaste" no tiene sentido, creo que en ningún país...


----------



## Cebolleta

Irma2011 said:


> Anyway, 'yesterday', as nanel pointed out, belongs in option 3, not in 2 (the period is over).


And "last month" is over too, but you don't seem to disagree with its inclusion in option 2 (unless you disagree with the whole option). I must insist: the real time is not important: the subjective one is. If your usage is different from mine, so be it. Taking into account our different origins, it is not surprising.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Lo que oigo en la Argentina es:

_*Espero que hayas llegado* a Montevideo sano y salvo._

Nunca he escuchado las demás opciones.

O sea:


_Llegaste _a Montevideo sano y salvo -> _*Espero que hayas llegado* a Montevideo sano y salvo. (perfectivo)  [hoy, este año,  anteayer, hace dos años]
Llegabas a Montevideo sano y salvo ->* Espero que llegaras *a Montevideo sano y salvo.  (imperfectivo)__ [siempre, muchas veces]_

_Llegaste _Pretérito indefinido -> _hayas llegado _ Pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo
_Lllegabas _Imperfecto ->  llegaras Pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo

Butt & Benjamin (2004: 231), en su gramática opinan que, a menudo, el PP de
subjuntivo y el imperfecto de subjuntivo pueden utilizarse de forma intercambiable, citando los
siguientes tres ejemplos, todos de valor aorístico:

_a. Es imposible que lo haya hecho/que lo hiciera/hiciese.
b. Niega que su mujer le abriera/abriese/haya abierto la puerta.
c. Algunos no aceptan que Colón descubriera/descubriese/haya descubierto América_.


The names of these forms say it all:
*llegara *is not _pretérito perfecto simple de subjuntivo_ but imperfecto de subjuntivo
*haya llegado *is not _pretérito perfecto compuesto de subjuntivo_ but pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo

In Buenos Aires people use it like this:
_¿Ya llegó? _ (not _ya ha llegado_) 
_-Espero que haya llegado ayer._  (not_ Espero que llegara ayer_).


----------



## Peterdg

nanel said:


> Cebolleta, I think there's a regional difference. All the Spaniards who have posted in this thread, including myself, agree with you that the first one would be wrong in Spain (I'm from Madrid, Bunicita), but it seems to be right in other countries.





hubert145 said:


> "Espero que llegaste" no tiene sentido, creo que en ningún país...


"Esperar que + indicativo" es posible, pero sólo con el indicativo futuro.

María Moliner da los siguientes ejemplos: (DUE, Tomo I, página 1205)
_Espero que vendrá puntualmente.
Espero que mañana no lloverá.
_
La NGLEec documenta este uso en 25.5g y 25.5h con los siguientes ejemplos:
_
Espero que seréis tal gobernador como vuestro juicio promete.
Espero que obedecerá usted a su padre...
... yo espero que dará buenos resultadios.
_
No obstante, yo siempre utilizaría el subjuntivo después de "esperar que".


----------



## chileno

Peterdg said:


> "Esperar que + indicativo" es posible, pero sólo con el indicativo futuro.
> 
> María Moliner da los siguientes ejemplos: (DUE, Tomo I, página 1205)
> _Espero que vendrá puntualmente.
> Espero que mañana no lloverá.
> _
> La NGLEec documenta este uso en 25.5g y 25.5h con los siguientes ejemplos:
> _
> Espero que seréis tal gobernador como vuestro juicio promete.
> Espero que obedecerá usted a su padre...
> ... yo espero que dará buenos resultadios.
> _
> No obstante, *yo siempre utilizaría el subjuntivo después de "esperar que"*.



Tal como lo expusiste aquí Peterdg, la única forma del indicativo que se con "esperar que" es con el futuro, y tiene que ser para algo específico, no puedes utilizar el subjuntivo en "espero que llegarás sin novedades" porque está precisamente en el futuro, con el subjuntivo, es en el pasado.


----------



## Irma2011

Cebolleta said:


> And "last month" is over too, but you don't seem to disagree with its inclusion in option 2 (unless you disagree with the whole option). I must insist: the real time is not important: the subjective one is. If your usage is different from mine, so be it. Taking into account our different origins, it is not surprising.


I am truly sorry, Cebolleta, if my comments sounded a little curt. I meant no offence. Perhaps the fact that, and due to my origins, I always use the simple past (formerly 'pretérito indefinido') 'hice, comí, 'vino', etc. regardless of whether the period of time I may be referring to is finished or not, makes me extra strict when I feel obliged to speak 'correctly':

"Hoy hice muchísimas cosas"
"Ayer vi una película estupenda"
"Este año leí unos quince libros"
"Vine a vivir a Madrid hace 30 años"
"Este mes viajé a 3 países diferentes" 

Después de haber vivido (usé bien el tiempo aquí, ¿no?) en Madrid su buen número de años, más de los que yo quisiera, me cuesta un mundo utilizar el pretérito perfecto. Pero, y tratando de aplicar la regla, todavía no entiendo por qué incluyes 'ayer' entre los períodos de tiempo que encaja con un 'he hecho', 'hemos comido', por ejemplo. Tampoco recuerdo haber incluido 'el año pasado' en la opción 2. Si lo hice, fue un lapsus. Oops!, si lo he hecho, ha sido un lapsus.

Con todo afecto,

Irma


----------



## Cebolleta

Indico lo que usaría yo _normalmente_.


Irma2011 said:


> "Hoy hice muchísimas cosas" --> Hoy he hecho...
> "Ayer vi una película estupenda" --> Ayer vi...
> "Este año leí unos quince libros" --> Este año he leído...
> "Vine a vivir a Madrid hace 30 años" --> Vine a Madrid....
> "Este mes viajé a 3 países diferentes"  ---> Este mes he viajado...



Este año, este mes, hoy: sigo en el mismo período temporal.
Ayer, hace treinta años: ya no estoy en el mismo tiempo, el tiempo pasado ha terminado.

Otro ejemplo distinto: "el miércoles fui a su casa", "este miércoles he ido a su casa". Sigue siendo el mismo miércoles, pero subjetivamente en el segundo caso lo siento más próximo.



Irma2011 said:


> Pero, y tratando de aplicar la regla, todavía no entiendo por qué incluyes 'ayer' entre los períodos de tiempo que encaja con un 'he hecho', 'hemos comido', por ejemplo.



Creo que ahora entiendo la divergencia. Tú te refieres al pretérito perfecto siempre, mientras que yo me refería a este caso, en el que se usa el subjuntivo.

Yo no uso nunca (hasta donde soy consciente) el pretérito perfecto de indicativo para "ayer". Me suena mal. En mi tiempo subjetivo ayer es como hace cinco minutos o hace dos horas: ya ha terminado. Para otros períodos de tiempo mayores, depende, como se ve en los casos de arriba.

Sin embargo, en subjuntivo sí, aunque no en muchas ocasiones. Si tú y yo comimos ayer juntos, nos despedimos y tú viajaste de vuelta a tu ciudad, no me parecería extraño decirte al día siguiente por teléfono cualquiera de las dos opciones: "Espero que llegaras bien a casa" o "Espero que hayas llegado bien a casa". Esperaría, eso sí, que tu respuesta fuera del tipo "Sí, llegué perfectamente". Si contestases en el segundo caso "Sí, he llegado perfectamente" no me chocaría demasiado, aunque probablemente sólo por que estarías usando el mismo tiempo verbal que yo, no por ser ayer. Tratando de racionalizar el porqué del perfecto, supongo que estaría sintiendo "ayer" como próximo al tener una preocupación especial por tu estado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Irma2011

Cebolleta said:


> Indico lo que usaría yo _normalmente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Irma2011*
> 
> 
> "Hoy hice muchísimas cosas" --> Hoy he hecho...
> "Ayer vi una película estupenda" --> Ayer vi...
> "Este año leí unos quince libros" --> Este año he leído...
> "Vine a vivir a Madrid hace 30 años" --> Vine a Madrid....
> "Este mes viajé a 3 países diferentes" ---> Este mes he viajado...
> 
> 
> 
> _


Sé lo que dice la mayoría de españoles y la norma que lo respalda, pero a mí no me sale de manera natural hacerlo así, por lo que no intento cambiarlo. Entiendo ahora lo que dices sobre el tiempo subjetivo y objetivo. Buenos ejemplos.

Otro saludo.


----------



## mexerica feliz

''haya hecho ayer'' es correcto y era, antes de la NGLE, la única opción aceptable.

 ''he hecho ayer'' sólo se usa en Bolivia, y unas zonas limítrofes.

Pero, _ haya hecho ayer _no es una forma subjuntiva de _he hecho ayer._
_Haya hecho ayer_ es la forma subjuntiva de _hice/hizo ayer._



> No es cierto que Cristóbal _Colón haya descubierto_ América y que haya nacido en Cuernavaca.


*Lógica- El Razonamiento Deductivo Formal*

 By Guerrero MartÍnez Luis  (Ciudad de México 2003)




> *Es posible que lo haya visto ayer.*




*Painless Spanish*

 By Carlos B. Vega, Michele Earle-Bridges
https://books.google.im/books?id=oP...Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q="haya visto ayer"&f=false


----------



## chileno

Cebolleta said:


> Este año, este mes, hoy: sigo en el mismo período temporal.
> Ayer, hace treinta años: ya no estoy en el mismo tiempo, el tiempo pasado ha terminado.



Esa parte, en rojo, es precisamente la que no entiendo.

Y no es que me esté burlando de ti. Es solo que algunas veces veo tal intransigencia con esto que me parece sorprendente.


----------



## Irma2011

Quiere decir que el hablante ya NO está en el período de tiempo aludido: 'ayer', 'el mes pasado', 'hace una semana', etc. han pasado, ya no se puede situar ahí. En cambio, 'esta semana', 'hoy', 'este año' son expresiones de un tiempo todavía en curso. No recuerdo bien si los amigos chilenos que dejé en Inglaterra hacían como yo, utilizar un único tiempo verbal en este tipo de frases, el pretérito simple 'vi, jugué, compré'. Esa puede ser la causa de que no entiendas lo que has señalado en rojo.


----------



## Irma2011

mexerica feliz said:


> Pero, _ haya hecho ayer _no es una forma subjuntiva de _he hecho ayer._
> _Haya hecho ayer_ es la forma subjuntiva de _hice/hizo_


_¿Y no será que 'haya hecho' es la forma subjuntiva que corresponde a 'hice' y 'he hecho'?_


----------



## chileno

Irma2011 said:


> Quiere decir que el hablante ya NO está en el período de tiempo aludido: 'ayer', 'el mes pasado', 'hace una semana', etc. han pasado, ya no se puede situar ahí. En cambio, 'esta semana', 'hoy', 'este año' son expresiones de un tiempo todavía en curso. No recuerdo bien si los amigos chilenos que dejé en Inglaterra hacían como yo, utilizar un único tiempo verbal en este tipo de frases, el pretérito simple 'vi, jugué, compré'. Esa puede ser la causa de que no entiendas lo que has señalado en rojo.



Todo es pasado.

Para mí:

Hoy me he esforzado mucho para que el trabajo salga bien (estoy todavía en el trabajo, puede que siga esforzándome o no)

Hoy me he esforzé mucho para que el trabajo saliera bien. (ya no estoy en el trabajo)

Por eso me parece raro cuando una persona dice "me he caído de la bicicleta" y esto pasó un momento atrás en el parque. La persona ya no está en el parque ni está andando en bicicleta tampoco! 

Por otro lado, las siguientes dos son correctas para mí, y no se lo atribuyo al hecho de caerse ni cuando sino que a las veces.

Me caí de la bicicleta 3 veces en mi vida.

Me he caído de la bicicleta 3 veces en mi vida.


----------



## ZSThomp

> Pero, _ haya hecho ayer _no es una forma subjuntiva de _he hecho ayer._
> _Haya hecho ayer_ es la forma subjuntiva de _hice/hizo
> ¿Y no será que 'haya hecho' es la forma subjuntiva que corresponde a 'hice' y 'he hecho'?_



Tiene que ver con concordancia.

Haya hecho es la forma subjuntiva de He o Ha hecho.
Hiciera es la forma subjuntiva de hice/hizo.

Z


----------



## mexerica feliz

_''Haya hecho es la forma subjuntiva de He o Ha hecho.
Hiciera es la forma subjuntiva de hice/hizo.''_

No es verdad.
_Hiciera _es la forma subjuntiva de _hacía_.

hiciera _Pretérito imperfecto_ de subjuntivo
hacía _Pretérito imperfecto_ de indicativo

Véase acá: http://forum.wordreference.com/thre...cordance-of-tiempos-with-subjunctive.2869411/



> I gave Oscar, a Mexican neighbor, a pair of choices. (Oscar is age 20, poor, moreno, and bright. He speaks no English.)
> 
> 1. Es posible que Carlos arreglara el coche ayer.
> 
> 2. Es posible que Carlos haya arreglado el coche ayer.
> 
> 1. Es irónico que una mujer ayudara a Cortez hace 500 años.
> 
> 2. Es irónico que una mujer haya ayudado a Cortez hace 500 años.
> 
> In both cases, #1 received a blank stare, while #2 received a big grin and a "¡Sí!". "Sin duda." So, that is one Mexican's response.


----------



## mexerica feliz

*



			El modo subjuntivo
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Pretérito imperfecto: CANTARA/CANTASE. *Expresa acciones no terminadas en el pasado o en el futuro, dependiendo de las marcas temporales que lo acompañan.
> 
> 
> -  Situación irreal o supuesta en el pasado: _No creí que vinera Juan a la fiesta_ *de anoche.*
> 
> -  Situación irreal o supuesta en el futuro: _Me gustaría que cantaras *en mi boda*._
> 
> *Pretérito perfecto compuesto: HAYA CANTADO*
> 
> 
> -  Valor retrospectivo (hacia el pasado): _No creo que haya estado bien lo que *hizo*._
> 
> -  Valor prospectivo (hacia el futuro): _Espero que no se haya terminado la comida *todavía*. _




_fuente: http://www.academia.org.mx/espin/Detalle?id=281_


----------



## ZSThomp

> _''Haya hecho es la forma subjuntiva de He o Ha hecho.
> Hiciera es la forma subjuntiva de hice/hizo.''_
> 
> No es verdad.
> _Hiciera _es la forma subjuntiva de _hacía_.
> 
> hiciera _Pretérito imperfecto_ de subjuntivo
> hacía _Pretérito imperfecto_ de indicativo



Yo hubiera incluido "hacia" como el indicativo.

Hiciera es la forma subjuntiva de hice/hizo Y hacia.

Lo que pasa es que en el español moderno, no hay diferencia de matiz entre "hiciera" y "hiciese."

Z


----------

